# Have you ever noticed...



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

"Normal" people also think it is entirely bizarre for you to go, "Oh yeah, my toenails are almost completely grown back and they look entirely normal!" because apparently getting stepped on hard enough to break off nails is strange.. Sorry your dog doesn't weigh 1200lbs with hard feet.


----------



## DixieDarlin (Feb 8, 2012)

Poseidon said:


> "Normal" people also think it is entirely bizarre for you to go, "Oh yeah, my toenails are almost completely grown back and they look entirely normal!" because apparently getting stepped on hard enough to break off nails is strange.. Sorry your dog doesn't weigh 1200lbs with hard feet.


My husband looked at me like I was crazy when I responded to his "How was the barn?" with "I had a blast!" after I had chronicled my mishaps for him :lol:


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

:hug:That's one of the many reasons I love this forum! I feel "normal" amongst you all! No explanations necessary, it's all understood!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

My toenails aren't smooth anymore... they're like waves in the ocean... but my fingernail is finally grown back and I don't know where that bruise came from... I finally picked that hay splinter from between my toes....


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, it's so strange what some people consider normal. I currently have blistered hands, a lovely scar forming on the back of one hand from an argument with the barbed wire (apparently, it didn't want to be removed as the fencing), a plethora of mysterious bruises and a sore back from a fall.

Yet that's all completely normal and my day wouldn't be complete without it LOL.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

My hands are completely callused from the wheelbarrow, my fingernails will never grow in completely, I have a scar under my lip from a horse's tooth going through it and a healing bruise from a pasture kick, and my boots all resemble traces from the barn. But, like smrobs said, it makes my life complete!


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

I wouldn't trade it for the world!!


----------



## DixieDarlin (Feb 8, 2012)

I just thought it might be a little bizarre that I was so tickled to have received horse related injuries  I've been away from horses for almost 4 years...


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

DixieDarlin said:


> I just thought it might be a little bizarre that I was so tickled to have received horse related injuries  I've been away from horses for almost 4 years...


 
I'm the same way Dixie, been without a horse too long, have had mine back for almost a year now, loving every painful moment of it!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Have you ever noticed... You can step in horse poop and not think much about it but avoid stepping in mud? At least I've noticed I do it. LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## taken4walk (May 11, 2012)

usandpets said:


> Have you ever noticed... You can step in horse poop and not think much about it but avoid stepping in mud? At least I've noticed I do it. LOL
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


it's so true!! and all my friends think i'm nuts cuz i enjoy goin out and cleanin the stalls............ well to me it's relaxing..... an old familar smell from my childhood......and when i get done shovelin i always take my sweet Nona out to play! so good times for all!


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

People ask me how fussing over a horse just grooming can be fun!

And the biggest one:

Why do you don't whennyou're always in pain!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Horses always seem to fart when you walk behind them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

They poop as soon as you put them into a clean stall or trailer.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Susan Crumrine said:


> They poop as soon as you put them into a clean stall or trailer.


And they'll poop again once you put the fork away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

They're just marking territory. Lol! My son thinks I've become anti social as I'd rather stay home with the horses than hang around women who say things they shouldn't, about other people.


----------



## DixieDarlin (Feb 8, 2012)

Why is it when you walk out to the pasture, you can catch every horse in the herd except the one you're after?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

A couple months ago, this was a conversation me and my beau had.

Beau: "How was the barn?"

Me: "Awesome! Sunny was so awesome! She bucked me off once because my boot got caught in her tail, and then we went for a ride and worked on some basics and then she got a bath!"

Beau: :shock:

:lol:

I always have mysterious bruises. I'll go through my entire day at the barn in my head and I still can't find out what I slammed my leg or arm into.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

DixieDarlin said:


> Why is it when you walk out to the pasture, you can catch every horse in the herd except the one you're after?


ROFL. A few weeks ago, I had 2 horses get loose out of their pen and crashed the fence into the big pasture. Both of those horses are broke, but they are the ones that get worked the most and they decided that they liked being loose out in the pasture so they wouldn't let me catch them. I really didn't feel like spending the entire day tracking 2 horses over about 30 acres, so I just caught one of the other horses in the pasture...my brother's cutting bred ranch horse LOL.

I put my saddle on him and decided that if the other 2 wouldn't sort off and come through the gate, they would get roped. Well, needless to say, Snuffy and I had a bit of fun "playing" with the 2 loose horses working to get them to go back out the gate.


----------



## DixieDarlin (Feb 8, 2012)

The only good thing about chasing Nala around the pasture is that I finally got to see her gait...and WOW! The girl can move. As soon as she had finished "showing off" she just stopped dead in her tracks and let me walk up and put the halter on her. So...how many calories do you burn slogging through ankle deep muck trying to catch your horse? (she refused to "hide out" in the dry parts of the pasture)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

:rofl: I know, right? On the rare occasion that we have mud puddles in the pastures/pens here, I swear the horses know that you don't want to slog through the middle of them. It's like watching 2 kids chase each other around a table.


----------



## DixieDarlin (Feb 8, 2012)

smrobs said:


> :rofl: I know, right? On the rare occasion that we have mud puddles in the pastures/pens here, I swear the horses know that you don't want to slog through the middle of them. It's like watching 2 kids chase each other around a table.


The whole process would have been a whole lot easier if it weren't for every other literally volunteering to be caught :lol:


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

I have been bitten (to the point of needing stitches), kicked multiple times (worst time I broke my hip) thrown, stepped on (I swear I've broken every toe) trampled, fallen on (broke three ribs and my nose in my most recent fall with a horse) struck (broken arm) and dumped. All of them were my fault in some way and I've always come back for more. I always tell people that shy of killing me, there is nothing that horses can do that will keep me away forever. The look at me like I'm joking but I'm convinced. Of course not all of my falls and mishaps have been bad, I'm actually pretty lucky (in my eyes) I also spend money on things my horse doesn't need (like a new pretty halter) when I need new shoes or pants. I have my priorities in line for what is important to me, and that is my horse!


----------



## Carrot (Jun 29, 2012)

When I fall off, even other riders are surprised at how fast I hop back on - but all I can think is, "I'm wasting so much time just sitting here on my butt while I could be riding!"


----------

